# Oreo's or Uh Oh



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Well, the last few days have been pretty stressful for me. I have been eating a lot of BBQ and Spiniach, and Green Veggies and Chocolate. My D has come back, luck me huh.. Well anyways, last night was really bad, my brother came home and said he wasnt graduating from high school ( like I didnt know) and that was the night before.. he hid it well from my mom, anyways, she took it out on me, and I got sad, and started in on a bag of Oreo's, I ate about 12 of them. Then later on that night, I couldnt sleep, it was about 430 in the morning, so what did I do, I went back to my Chocolate Chocolate Chip Ice Cream and my Oreo's. Well, this morning my stool was compeletly black and gross, and the thing that scares me is, my spit has a little bit of black in it. It has gotten better as the morning has progressed, in the oh, 35 minutes since I woke up, but I am still worried about it. Am I spitting out the little hunks of Oreo thats in my teeth and throat and stuff, since I basically just swalloed the cookies and then went to lay in bed. I am scared and I dont want to be spitting up blood and not knowing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. This has NEVER happened before


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Don't worry the oreos are what is making your stool and spit black.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi:I'm sure it's the Oreos making your spit black! I don't know about the stool, since I don't usually eat Oreos, but it could be. Watch and see if it stays black over the next few days.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Stool that is very dark, black or No underlying disorder. Nothing. If discoloration contains black material, plus continues, consult doctor. any of following: Recent consumption of green, leafy vegetables; licorice; chocolate; grapes, raisins and cranberries. Current use of iron- supplement tablets. Recent use of Pepto-Bismol. Looked this up. Hope it eases your mind.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Mr. Copeland,I hope you take my advice in the spirit in which it is given, and that is to help you. In reading your posts, I have no doubt that you probably have IBS. But I think you have other issues which are contributing to you feeling un-well a lot of the time. Pigging out on oreo cookies and ice cream, because you are sad or upset is certainly not going to help your IBS. You are so young and you should be enjoying life, but it seems to me you are an excessive worrier, to the point of possibly imagining you have all sorts of things wrong with you, when in fact it might just be your mind playing tricks on your body. I know you constantly worry about getting cancer, and turning yellow, etc. You have said you have been to 3 different doctors, who all concur you have IBS. I would urge you to see a therapist. A therapist might be able to help you put your IBS into prospective and alleviate your worries of having something more serious. You are young, and you have a life to live. You shouldn't have to live your life worrying about every ache or pain and thinking you have a serious disease. I really think therapy would help you a great deal. It won't cure your IBS, but it will help you live with it. Please give it some thought.Take Care------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Mr Copeland - the black spit is residue from the Oreos.I have to agree with Rose. I've posted replies back to you of my concern. You are too young to be so preoccupied with your health and having cancer, turning yellow etc. You need a therapist who can address these concerns and find out what's making you obsess. I confess that I'm somewhat of a hypochondriac and I started early in life (as a teen) obsessing about my health. I can tell you Mr. C that it's no way to spend your teen years. Your IBS is a legitimate concern and I understand that it can cause problems with having a normal teen age social life, but you need to get yourself a clean bill of health (problems separate from the IBS) and get back into doing the normal teen age stuff. Please find someone to help you therapy-wise and go have some fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

I know that I need to see a psychologist. I really would like to. I have many issues that I think need attention, largely due to the fact that I have alcholic parents, and I being the oldest get the brunt of the $h!t on me. My Health Care provider, doesnt cover psychological issues. They do, but I have to pay a 50 dollar co payment each visit. I told me mom this and she said that I am gonna just have to work this out on my own. I really am thinking about getting couseling at school, but I am afraid to do so, because I dont want people thinking I am a bigger freak than I already am. I think that a lot of my pain is in my head, and I am quite sure of that sometimes, but then others it feels so real. I dont know. I am just a really bad hypocandriac and a worrier, that means I take after my grandma, and I hope I never get that bad = ) Thanks for the support, I feel better, and i guess I can stop looking at my spit


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

http://www.healthanxiety.com/ Go to this website, it may help you. Please give it a try, read the pages, and read the BB. I felt like you do many times, and I found this website by luck. Has helped me a great deal, and I pay no co-pay.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MrC: If counselling is available to you at your school, please do not Think about doing it. Just DO it. Assuming they chose somebody qualified, this could be very helpful, and cost you nothing, on getting your problems in perspective. If you worry that people think you are a freak now, or are going to think you are a freak for getting counselling, and because of that you do not go speak to someone who is available to help you, I can assure you you will become the freak you are afraid of people thinking you are. There is a cycle to this "stinkin' thinkin'" thing as it is called, and you are in it. Probably has a lot to do with your 'alcoholic parent' environment. I am the father of a son who was born to an alcoholic mother (my ex wife). When I finally divorced it was very difficult for me to keep my son, who was 2 at the time, in my custody continuously in spite of her condition. The law was on my side but his heart was not. So he spent part of his youth growing up under the influence of an unrecovering alcoholic. And I know what effect this can have on your self-image, and your perception of how you fit into the world around you. Alot of #### may have been put into your head. You need to talk to someone about this. I tried very hard to get MY son to stick with counselling when he was 13 and 14 and really suffering, but his mother, of course, resisted all efforts as to acknowledge your child has a problem is to acknowledge that YOU THE PARENT have a problem, and unrecovered alcoholics are not real good at that. Finally when she hit bottom my son came to live with me at 15. Unfortunately, in spite of two years of concerted effort on my part to try to help him with what was going on in his head, one month short of his 18th birthday he succumbed to his low self-worth and self-loathing and disappeared, apparently with with a 38 year old woman he met on one of the many "gothic vampire" IRC's he would prowl with his webtv at 4;30 am...looking for kindred spirits. Maybe you been in that place too internally? Sounds like it. He went from choking on oreos to choking on his own mind. It has been 5 months now and I can find no trace of him, nor have I heard from him, and I have no idea what befell him. I do not know you but I think I know how you feel. I have seen what that "pain in your head" looks like from the outside. Do me a personal favor, MrC, and go see that counselor, eh? Tomorrow? And screw what anybody thinks of you. What you think of yourself at this point is far more important than anything. And I am sure there is not a damn thing wrong with you as a person. I would like very much to hear back that you did this.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Listen to Mike...he is "right on". If you feel embarrassed by being counceled at school, at least ask them to direct you to a clinic. Or call one of your doctors, who told you needed therapy and tell him/her of your dilema with regard to your co-payment and your inability to pay it. Your doctor might be able to give you some direction. Do whatever you have to do, but get some counceling. You owe it to yourself. I am very sorry for your home life, but you can't be worried about your alcohoic parents, you have to take care of yourself, and start enjoying your life.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Don't a lot of churches offer free counseling? I mean, non-religious type counseling. I know several years ago a lot of them did. I think you can find it under Community Services. You don't have to be religious or belong to the church.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Generally county mental health associations will offer counselling on a sliding scale fee. About 5 years ago I went to a psychologist for $20 an hour, a fee which regularly would have been, if I remember correctly, $50 or even more.They're very good at working with people with little or no money.Good luck!JeanG


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JEAN and FATIGUED have good tips. It made me remember that some communities also have youth centers, often privately sponsored, or teen centers (not rec'halls) but places you can go for help and even stay there if need be. I know some young guys who used to go to one in Naples, Fl. and it was very good. You might even get some private space from trouble at home, a counsleor to talk to, and even an advocate to "look out" for you. For NOTHING. Maybe your town has such a place? As FATIGUED said it might be sponsored by a church or something but they make a point of not pushing religion, these people that do this are there for YOU. Look in the Yellow Pages. Call around. Call the "Y" if they have one in your town and ask if they know of a center. But take action. Don't spend another night stewing in you-know-what! We care about you.


----------



## Lakegirl (May 28, 2000)

Sorry you're having such a difficult time of it. All the above advice is very good and I hope you take it to heart. It is very hard to disconnect from our families when they are so dysfunctional. You can learn to change the way you think and the way you see the world and your own family. I believe there are groups, related to Alcoholics Anonymous, for family members coping with an alcoholic parent. Have you considered something like that for some of your issues?Mike: I'm also sorry to hear about your son. I spent many years trying to fix a man I loved who was the child of alcoholic parents and believe me, I know how difficult a challenge that is. A son being even a greater sadness. In his case, he wouldn't recognize there was a problem. I hope that your son, with time, will find his way back to you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mr. Copeland, How old are you? If you're 18 try getting to a Alanon meeting. If you are under 18 try alateen. This organization saved my life. And ITS FREE!!!!. Just a suggestion. BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Mr. C -- I think that counseling through your school sounds like a wonderful place to start. I know you will feel self-conscious about it at first, but once you start to feel better, you will see that it was worth it. From what I have read, it sounds like you may eventually need to see a psychiatrist if counseling alone won't help. I started seeing a counselor, and it did help me to relax a lot (I'm a chronic worrier, as well). But, it didn't help enough. He finally referred me to a psychiatrist, who started me on Zoloft. Once I had been taking it for a little over 2 weeks, I was really amazed at the difference that I felt. Even my IBS was better. It isn't a cure-all, but it really improved my life to the point where I could function almost normally, something I hadn't done in a long time. I quit taking the Zoloft when I became pregnant, but plan to start taking it again soon, as I am almost in my third trimester. I urge you to start with counseling and see if that will help you. If not, you can always pursue other avenues later. I am sorry that you have to go through this. I know how miserable it can make you. Please know that there are those of us out there that understand what you live with on a daily basis. Mandy


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

I love Oreos but they don't love me!Every time I eat more than one(and who eats just one!)I get diarhea,every time,you would think I would give them up but I've given up so much because of IBS,can't I just have this one trigger.I am a counselor and let me tell from a professional standpoint,you need help.Please try not to focus on what your peers will think,they probably already think some things about you,some true some not.The others have given you wonderful suggestions,take them and take them now.There is help for you but you must take the first step.------------------gypsy-D child of GOD


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LAKEGIRL: Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

I just thought that I would tell everyone that today when I got up and went potty that there was no black stuff.... but the mucus was back, but hey, I dont care. I am just happy that am not bleeding to death. THe only thing that sucks is that I now have a bad cough and cold due to teh June gloom we get in So Cal, and I am really hoping that it doesnt turn into Bronchitis again, although I think it already has = (, but hey I am not dying right, and I am looking into getting the people to talk to, so thanks everyone


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Good! Look and do! U won't regret it. Trust us.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

You're welcome, Mr. C! I guess it's just me being a mom so I can't help but be concerned. Please let us know how the counseling goes.


----------

